# I got all this stuff and i dont know what to do with it



## Laxdrum (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I recently just built this really nice computer, I have another 500$ I'm willing to put into if needed, I just want to make it so it's maxed out, I have an unlocked processor I think and I don't know how to boost it up, or if not boosting it up will make it not as good, it's windows rating is 7.7 and I expected it to be a lot higher, so I'm kinda disappointed I guess,

Evga gtx 3072mb pcie duh

Asus p9x79 2011 atx 

Intel box intel core i7 3820

Cool master haf-x atx gaming case

Ocztech 120gb ssd vtx3 2.5 sata3 

Lgelecoem lg 12x blu ray burner

Thermalta tr2 rx750w psu atx12

Sea gate 1tb 3.5" sata 7200rpm hdd

Consair 16g 4x4 d3 1600 dimm cl9

Intel intel lga 2011 cooler


That's everything I bought and but together, if anyone has any suggestions of what else to buy, it's running on windows 7 home premium, but im thinking about upgrading to ultimate, I just want it to run faster I guess, it's prolly running on lowest setting, I'm too scared to change anything in bios without any knowledge, because I don't want it to over heat and break, considering I just bought it yesterday for 2007$


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

There is no need to over clock your system. The max windows rating goes up to is 7.9 and to get those last .2 would be extremely pointless and would reduce the efficiency of your system as well put stress on your PSU and CPU. Overall it is not worth it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What do you need to do that the i7 3820 won't do now?
OC'ing new systems is not going to yield a noticeable difference when you're already using a 3.6GHz CPU.
The best you can hope to accomplish is to void warranties and say mine is faster than yours, in benchmarks.
If you want to spend some more money, I would suggest investing in a better quality PSU. Your "750W" TR2 RX is made by a manufacturer (HEC) that is known for lower quality PSU's.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsaiir would be a better choice for insured quality power.


----------

